# Topics > Smart home > Smart TV >  LG Smart TV, LG Corporation, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer -  LG Corporation

lg.com/us/smart-tvs

lg.com/us/experience-tvs/smart-tv

----------


## Airicist

LG TVs Meet Artificial Intelligence [LG ThinQ]

Published on May 8, 2018




> LG TVs with AI (Artificial Intelligence) ThinQ® have Google Assistant built in, so your TV can be the center of your smart home. Ask your Assistant to help manage daily tasks like scheduling calendar events or adding items to your shopping list. See answers to things you want to know, including the weather forecast or game scores. Or, control your smart home devices such as change light settings, check room temperature and more.

----------

